

Lully (YC W15) Lands $2.1M in Seed Funding to Prevent Night Terrors - mitchll
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/yc-backed-lully-lands-2-1m-in-seed-funding-to-prevent-night-terrors/

======
underwater
"But beyond automation, the team at Lully is focused on solving different
sleep problems in children. For example, 75 percent of infants between the
ages of four to six months are unable to sleep through the night, even though
they should be able to at that age."

For parents that's absolutely massive. I can see a lot of people paying a lot
of money if it works.

~~~
bradhe
> 75 percent of infants between the ages of four to six months

With average customer lifetime of 2 months, they better pay a LOT and/or have
a real low CAC.

~~~
underwater
Sleep consultants cost hundreds of dollars an hour. If this works people will
pay.

